# first handmade wood plane



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

Im going to make my first handmade wooden plane. Can someone give some advise on materials and design. Ive heard 52 degrees is good for the bed angle. And i was thinking about using one material for the body and a harder material for the sole. Any advice would be appreciated. thanks

Jason


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been reading in this subject and found that beach is most suitable and the outermost portion of the tree to be the sole of the plane, also that the piece of wood used should not be less than 3 years dry. Other than that I don't know, I will certainly be watching this thread as I would like to do the same. Good luck.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Jason, I've built a few. I'm building a nice fore plane from persimmon and rosewood right now. I also make my own irons.

The bedding angle depends on what woods you intend to plane. Hard woods, softwoods or both equally. Harder woods benefit from a higher bedding angle where a softer woods are the opposite. 

Beech was the wood of choice for planes for a long time, some were also maple. Any hard stable lumber is fine though. The tighter grained and harder the better for the sole.

Here is a cross section picture of the one I'm currently building. I also have a batch of Live Oak smoothers and a toothing plane on the docket.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Pick up Making and Mastering Wood Planes by David Finck it worth it.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

Good deal fellars. Ive found a source for precision group tool steel. Im thinking of making the irons from that. Hock tools has blades and breakers as a set.....but Ive seen some without breakers. With a 1/4" thick blade its probably not required right?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

It depends on what kind of plane you're making. A 52 degree will typically be a high angle smoother. Smoothers work best with a chip breaker.


----------

